# [Xorg] problema con xorg-x11 (solucionado)

## verso

Después de instalar gentoo en un amd64, he instalado el paquete xorg-x11. Conforme el manual configuro las variables del /etc/make.conf:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglx"            (tengo una ATI radeon x300)

genero el archivo xorg.conf con:

Xorg -configure

y me sale lo siguiente:

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux pepe 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sun Jun 22 07:10:20 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Build Date: 22 June 2008

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun 24 15:30:11 2008

Missing output drivers.  Configuration failed.

pruebo  X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

y me sale lo siguiente:

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux pepe 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sun Jun 22 07:10:20 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Build Date: 22 June 2008

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun 24 15:41:05 2008

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

alguna idea?Last edited by verso on Wed Jun 25, 2008 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sergiotocalini

debes instalar los drivers para la placa ati que estan en

estos son para los drivers propietarios:

emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers

y para los drivers libres:

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

y ahi si te va a cargar, saludos y un abrazo

----------

## Stolz

 *verso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fatal server error:
> 
> no screens found

 

El error lo dice claro, no has configurado ninguna pantalla en tu archivo xorg.conf (o se te ha olvidado mover el archivo al lugar correcto).

El comando Xorg -configure no es perfecto. Una vez generado el archivo xorg.conf debes de revisarlo a mano para ver si le falta algo y una vez comprobado que todo esté bien, moverlo a /etc/X11/

----------

## verso

He cargado el driver de ATI y he configurado algo el xorg a mano poniendole cosas del que tengo de ubuntu.

Al darle al startx tarda un poco pero me aparecen las ventanas del TWM (tal y como me indica el manual).

He descargado kdebase-startkde y luego me he creado el .xinitrc con este contenido: exec startkde pero al hacer startx, me siguen saliendo las ventanitas del TWM.

Intuyo que me falta muy poco para poder arrancar el KDE, pero ahora estoy un poco bloqueado. Agradecería un último empujón.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola verso.

Creo que lo único que te falta por hacer es instalar/configurar el sistema para que arranque con el gestor kdm..

Si no tienes instalado kdm, hazlo con un simple emerge:

```

emerge --ask kdm

```

Cuando se termine la instalación de kdm, configura tu sistema para que inicie con el gestor kdm.

Modifica la variable DISPLAYMANAGER del fichero /etc/conf.d/xdm con el texto "kdm":

Quedaria asi:

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

```

Despues de esto, solo nos faltaria que xdm se ejecutará al inicio hazlo con:

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

Guarda los cambios ,reinicia el sistema y deberia de entrar ahora a kdm, pedirte login y pass de usuario y entrarás a tu entorno KDE.

Saludos.

----------

## verso

Gracias por responder ZaPa, esta tarde lo pruebo y te digo como me ha ido.

----------

## verso

Bueno siguiendo todos los consejos, por fin he podido arrancar el KDE, pero esto es espantoso, me es imposible casi reconocer las letras. La definición del esctritorio es horrible, muy pixelado, creo que debe ser por culpa de lo que he tocado en el xorg.

Este es mi xorg por si se le ocurre a alguien cual es el problema:

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load "freetype"

	# Load "xtt"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

	HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "radeon"

	Card        "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth     8

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

		Modes    "1152x864" "800x600"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## k4in

ese es tu xorg.conf??

si eso es todo lo que tiene, pues le faltan un monton de cosas, si no postea todo el contenido

ademas se ve feo porque la profundidad de color que tienes es de 8 bits, donde dice depth ponle 24

----------

## verso

Pues si, eso es todo lo que tiene mi /etc/X11/xorg.conf, después de mucho mangonear cargando el paquete xorg-x11, el de ATI y el kdm.

Ahora mismo cambio la profundidad a 24 y te digo, pero si tienes alguna otra sugerencia, te lo agradecería.

----------

## verso

Por fin puedo enviar este mensaje desde konqueror en KDE de gentoo, hasta ahora me tenia que salir cada vez a ubuntu para preguntar algo.

Conforme me habeis indicado, esto ha mejorado bastante cambiando la profundidad a 24, ahora por lo menos ya puedo leer las letras y se ve un poco mas nitido, pero ha esto aun le falta un monton de cosas porque sigue viendose bastante mal.

Agradeceria alguna sugerencia mas.

----------

## sergiotocalini

Hola, como estas? mira te paso mi xorg.conf, asi ves como lo tengo yo y analizas para tu compu, obvio el mio no esta perfecto pero esta normal, nivel medio, medio-bajo jajaj (=, ahi te paso mirate:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Default Screen"		0 0

	InputDevice    "Touchpad"		"CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0"		"CoreKeyboard"

	Option		"AIGLX"			"true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load	"glx"

	Load	"extmod"

	Load	"wfb"

	Load	"xtrap"

	Load	"record"

#	Load	"GLcore"

	Load	"dbe"

#	Load	"dri"

	Load	"freetype"

	Load	"type1"

	Load	"synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Keyboard0"

	Driver		"kbd"

	Option		"CoreKeyboard"

	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"

	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"

	Option		"XkbLayout"	"es"

	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Touchpad"

	Driver		"synaptics"

	Option		"SendCoreEvents"

	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mouse0"

	Option		"Protocol"		"alps"

	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"on"

#	Option		"LeftEdge"		"130"

#	Option		"RightEdge"		"840"

#	Option		"TopEdge"		"130"

#	Option		"Bottom"		"640"

	Option		"FingerLow"		"30"

	Option		"FingerHigh"		"50"

#	Option		"MaxTapTime"		"180"

#	Option		"MinTapTime"		"110"

#	Option		"ClickTime"		"0"

#	Option		"EmulateMidButtonTime"	"75"

#	Option		"VertScrollDelta"	"20"

#	Option		"HorizScrollDelta"	"20"

	Option		"MinSpeed"		"0.02"

	Option		"MaxSpeed"		"0.15"

	Option		"AccelFactor"		"0.0010"

#	Option		"EdgeMotionMinSpeed"	"200"

#	Option		"EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"	"200"

#	Option		"UpDownScrolling"	"1"

#	Option		"CircularScrolling"	"1"

#	Option		"CircScrollDelta"	"0.1"

#	Option		"CircScrollTrigger"	"3"

#	Option		"VertEdgeScroll"	"on"

#	Option		"HWCursor"		"false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Default Monitor"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier	"Nvidia"

	Driver		"nvidia"

	VendorName	"nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName	"Unknown Board"

	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"

	Option		"DRI"			"true"

	Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"	"true"

	Option		"TwinView"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier	"Default Screen"

	Device		"Nvidia"

	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"

	Monitor		"Default Monitor"

	DefaultDepth	24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		1

		Modes		"1440x900" "1024x768"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     4

		Modes		"1440x900" "1024x768"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     8

		Modes		"1440x900" "1024x768"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     15

		Modes		"1440x900" "1024x768"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     16

		Modes		"1440x900" "1024x768"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     24

		Modes		"1440x900" "1024x768"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option		"Composite"	"enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode	0666

EndSection

eso es todo saludos y un abrazo

----------

## verso

Gracias por la respuesta sergiotocalini, ire probando cosas e investigando.

Creo que dare por solucionado este post, ya que el mismo consistia en arrancar KDE como fuese.

Ahora ire puliendo esto del xorg.conf y dejare de dar el toston un rato.

Pues eso que gracias a los que me han ayudado y salud para todos.

----------

